# BRAKE/FUEL LINE??



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

ran over something on way to work yesterday and got home and looked under car and found this appears to be brake/fuel line will jack up car tonight and take better look what do you guys think? not normal correct? thanks


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Definitely take a closer look but pretty sure that's the ebrake cable and yeah, for some reason it hangs down like that.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

thats what i thought it was since it appears its one on each side and yea i dont remember it hanging that low or not...was gonna take to dealer on saturday to have them check it out just to make sure. Anyway you can snap a photo of your car if you have a few?


----------

